# Happy Valentines Day



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

well I introduced my wife to cycling a few years back and she go right into it. She then had to take a break for pregnancy (difficult) and post pregnancy complications. She's been rehabbing her knee and is ready to get back on the bike soon. I started this project while she was pregnant (daughter is 18 mos now) and took my time as I was in no rush and wanted to get deals on everything. (I did) was going to give it to her for X-MAs but was 1 part shy. Well she's all done and ready for Valentines. Is this love?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*quick spec*

NOS 2000 Colnago tecnos 49 cm w/ 51.5 C-C TT. custom painted Reynolds Ouzo Pro
(Thanx Josh!) fork. Record 10 throughout except Crank and F. Der.- Chorus 10
Proton wheels, King Headset (Blasphemy to some but it's the best), Easton Carbon Bar, 3T Zepp stem.
I've got it set up as a recovery ride right now. when she gets back into it I'll flip the stem. She has a bad knee and I just happened to luck into a Record L-C Rear Mech and 13-28 cassette so she can not tear her recovering knees up.
oh this is what I got out of the deal. I'm just saying Thanks!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> NOS 2000 Colnago tecnos 49 cm w/ 51.5 C-C TT. custom painted Reynolds Ouzo Pro
> (Thanx Josh!) fork. Record 10 throughout except Crank and F. Der.- Chorus 10
> Proton wheels, King Headset (Blasphemy to some but it's the best), Easton Carbon Bar, 3T Zepp stem.
> I've got it set up as a recovery ride right now. when she gets back into it I'll flip the stem. She has a bad knee and I just happened to luck into a Record L-C Rear Mech and 13-28 cassette so she can not tear her recovering knees up.
> oh this is what I got out of the deal. I'm just saying Thanks!


purty...you sure that fork matches the rake of a OEM Colnago fork?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I checked it against the Original*

Nag Steel Fork (Precisa?) which I have and it's extremely close. I'd have to caliper it but by the eye looks to be within a .5 degree margin. looks diff as Precisa is straight and gets all it's rake from the fork leg angle at the crown. If it becomes an issue I'll thow the steel on.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a beautiful bike! My wife also had pregnancy and post-pregnancy complications, but used cycling as therapy. The problem is that she got jaded over the years! "You want to get a C-50?! How about me, don't I get one too?" and "Don't think you can get away with that Chorus stuff on *my* bike!" For reference, she rides a CT1 with Record 10. I ride 10 year old steel Masters with Record 8  Now, that's sacrifice if you ask me. She'll probably sock me if she reads this


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

iyeoh said:


> That's a beautiful bike! My wife also had pregnancy and post-pregnancy complications, but used cycling as therapy. The problem is that she got jaded over the years! "You want to get a C-50?! How about me, don't I get one too?" and "Don't think you can get away with that Chorus stuff on *my* bike!" For reference, she rides a CT1 with Record 10. I ride 10 year old steel Masters with Record 8  Now, that's sacrifice if you ask me. She'll probably sock me if she reads this


Lucky for me, my wife doens't know bikes or particularly care about them so I got away with buying her a CAAD 3 Cannondale with Tiagra and my old Ritchey Red SPD MTB pedals and she's happy as a clam.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*well it's far nicer than she needs*

she has a 853 Steel/ Ultegra ride already. I got the Nag for a steal and just couldn't dress it in Shimano so now she has a 'rain bike'. She had a bad menisicus from running, the inactivity caused the muscles and such to loosen and it fell out of position. riding gave her knee pain, so we're doing rehab and now the knee is strong enough for short rides.
yes, it's actually beyond my roadie (Record 9 Merckx), but I spec'd what fell into my lap
(got the Record 10 Group w/ 100 miles on it for $700 - including ergobrain). I've got well under 2K invested and some of it in trade. Had a buddy at Reynolds, traded a crankset from my parts box for it. I wanter her to have the caveat and comfort of lugged italian steel
with all the trappings of modernity. She never has to go fast, she'll look fab at any speed.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow. Nice bike. I'll have to rethink this chocolate thing now.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if only they made a white*

women's saddle. I don't know if any of you noticed the 'rare' white cable housing.
bar tape and cages to match, damn black saddle. would have liked a silver stem
Nag as well. I'll keep looking.

thx, am quite proud as well. don't show your SO the post, your chocolates are safe.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> women's saddle. I don't know if any of you noticed the 'rare' white cable housing.
> bar tape and cages to match, damn black saddle. would have liked a silver stem
> Nag as well. I'll keep looking.
> 
> thx, am quite proud as well. don't show your SO the post, your chocolates are safe.


Is that a Campy Ergobrain computer?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ergoBrain*

yup, will it be ergo pain? it came with the group.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

atpjunkie,

Fizik makes the Vittese lady's saddle in bright red. My wife rides the Ti railed version, but unfortunately the Ti version does not come in red. The steel railed version is still under 240 grams I think.. so its no heavier than say an Arione. My wife swears by the comfort level of the Fizik.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Bright Red*

I can get in Selle Italia's 2 womens models but this Nag Red is hard to match.
plus white would be far more Modern-Retro-Classic which is what I'm looking for.
I think Fizik does custom colors though, I may have to special order.
thx


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*That's a great looking ride...*

I did notice the cable housings. Who makes them (I'll need a set soon for my Tommasini)?

I think you did well out of the deal, as well!


----------



## Unica (Sep 24, 2004)

*That's a great looking ride...*

I did notice the cable housings. Who makes them (I'll need a set soon for my Tommasini)?

I think you did well out of the deal, as well!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*contact CyclArt*

they have the housing (as well as a sweet Tommasini). yes I did quite well, my daughter Stella says BIKE like she means it. I've never been more proud.


----------

